# Wanna buy a new Computer.



## 6Diablo9 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm planning to buy a new computer this is my config

AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Quad Core 3.2 CPU

ASUS F1A55-M LX PLUS Motherboard

G.Skill 1333Mhz 6GB (4+2)

Either gtx560ti or HD6850

HDD WD Green 500GB SATA(From old PC) + WD Green 500GB(Total 1TB)

Creative Sound Blaster 5.1 VX PCI Sound Card

LG SATA DVD-RW

Hopefully Blue Player

Firstly I'm searching for PSU, so what brand/model should I buy. I'm on a very tight budget of 2500Rs for PSU. Also I expect it to have after sale service in Pune.

For my second question this is a wrong sub forum but I don't want to create a totally new thread for this. Will 4+2 GB Ram will work in Dual channel?


----------



## ashis_lakra (Dec 11, 2011)

There's no other PSU other than FSP Safa II 500W that can handle your RIG at Rs 2.2K.

But do check for min Amp rating on +12V rails by GTX 560 ti before purchasing.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Dec 11, 2011)

ashis_lakra said:


> There's no other PSU other than FSP Safa II 500W that can handle your RIG at Rs 2.2K.
> 
> But do check for min Amp rating on +12V rails by GTX 560 ti before purchasing.



It's *30Amps* Rating according to EVGA website
EVGA | Products

Do you think it'll work?


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 11, 2011)

If you have plans to buy 560ti, then you have to go for 600Watt PSU. Although theoritically a 500Watt PSU can ran 560ti, you shouldn't take the risk. 
In that case buy Corsair GS600 @4K 
or,
Seasonic S12II-620 @4.5K

PSU under 2.5K can't handle 560ti.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Dec 11, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> If you have plans to buy 560ti, then you have to go for 600Watt PSU. Although theoritically a 500Watt PSU can ran 560ti, you shouldn't take the risk.
> In that case buy Corsair GS600 @4K
> or,
> Seasonic S12II-620 @4.5K
> ...



Won't CX500 work? I mean it has 34Amp rating on +12V rail. EVGA gtx560Ti requires 30Amp on 12V rail. I won't mind stretching my budget for it's price. But Corsair GS and others are too expensive.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Dec 11, 2011)

*Can anyone give me estimate of this config in Mumbai?*

Hello people I live in Pune and wanna buy a Mid-Range gaming Rig. Problem is the prices in pune are too high(more than on E-bay). Can anyone be grateful enough to give me prices goin on in Mumbai (Lamington Rd.)? Here is my config and prices here in Pune. These are prices from a big shop called DCC. Their prices are high but it's the only shop which has lot of variety of items.

AMD Phenom II 3.2 BE
6700/-

ASUS F1A55-M LX
Not Available

Corsair 1333Mhz 4x3
NA

Seagate HDD 500GB
5400/-

EVGA GTX 560Ti Superclock
NA

Logitech Z506 Speakers
NA

Creative Sound Blaster
1300/-

NZXT Gamma Cabinet
NA

Corsair CX500 or Corsair GS500
NA

Cooler Master Hyper TX3
NA

I don't mind traveling to Mumbai to buy these items.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Can anyone give me estimate of this config in Mumbai?*

Check primeabgb and their website.


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2011)

^^ you have selected a wrong mobo and cpu combination - the mobo ASUS F1A55-M LX PLUS has AMD Socket FM1 and 955BE is not compatible with this. So you better change the mobo first to GA-880GM-USB3 ( rev 3.1 ) @ 4.8k or GA-880GM-USB3L @ 4.5k For the cpu stick with 955be which is a good mid range cpu for gaming rigs with discrete gfx cards.

IF you are planning for GTX 560 Ti it's better to get a 600W PSU - a stcok GTX 560 Ti and a stock 955BE cab ne handled with CX500 but if you plan to OC in future the 600W PSu will come handy


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 12, 2011)

@6Diablo9: Don't create double threads on same topic.

u have another thread here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...an-anyone-give-me-estimate-config-mumbai.html

MODS:join the threads


----------



## Cilus (Dec 12, 2011)

^^Thanks for pointing out.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Dec 12, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> @6Diablo9: Don't create double threads on same topic.
> 
> u have another thread here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...an-anyone-give-me-estimate-config-mumbai.html
> 
> MODS:join the threads



I'm sorry, I thought I could buy the parts in Pune itself, but prices are too high here. And I didn't know how to integrate the whole thing in my old thread("PC Components / Configurations" or "Power supply / Cabinets / Mods" ). Thanks for doing that for me.



d6bmg said:


> Check primeabgb and their website.


Are the prices from this website are ones which you get in Roadside store. Or do you think I might get it cheaper in Roadside store.



topgear said:


> ^^ you have selected a wrong mobo and cpu combination - the mobo ASUS F1A55-M LX PLUS has AMD Socket FM1 and 955BE is not compatible with this. So you better change the mobo first to GA-880GM-USB3 ( rev 3.1 ) @ 4.8k or GA-880GM-USB3L @ 4.5k For the cpu stick with 955be which is a good mid range cpu for gaming rigs with discrete gfx cards.



Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 12, 2011)

@Diablo

Hello and welcome to TDF. Firstly friend I can understand your confusion and you(like everyone) wants to get their money worth when buying computer parts.

Fill this Questionnaire
click here

For prices you can refer to these sites
Prime ABGB Today's Cool Deal!
TheITwares Ecommerce
BitFang.com - Computer Store, Compare and Buy latest Computer Hardware, PC, Laptop & Electronics Online Shopping in India.

These are all mumbai based. You can even get your products shipped to pune, instead of travelling here. The prices at Lamington road maybe lesser at times. For eg, I got gamma for 2k from PC world @ Lamington road. I guess price of gamma were lesser then. 
anyway price maybe 200 less or more, since even bargaining can be done in shops. 
Primeabgb is very good and reliable. You can order from them. Their prices are good and competitive.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Dec 12, 2011)

This questionnaire as you requested.
1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Gaming, Gaming, Gaming...

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Ofcourse, I want best for good rates.

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 35-40K can add more later if necessary

4. Planning to overclock?
A: Yeah, Maybe.

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Win7 x64

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: I already have a 500GB gonna add 500 more.

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: Currently 1440x900 but planning to buy 22" Full HD in 6mnths

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: I'd rate myself 6 bcoz I'm not in sync with the prices thats why its so low.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: Done it before, gonna assemble this too.

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: In 2-3months

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: Hope to play games on med-low res till 3 yrs

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: Keyboard, mouse, monitor.

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Live in Pune, willing to travel to Mumbai

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: Nothing else.


----------



## topgear (Dec 13, 2011)

Intel Core i5 2320 @ 9300
MSI H67MA-E35 B3 @ 4600
G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1) @ 1300
Sapphire HD6870 @ 11700
Seagate 500 GB 7200.12	@ 4200
ASUS/Sony/Samsung DVD RW Drive @ 1100
Corsair GS600 @ 4000
CM Elite 430 @ 2500
Logitech Z313 @ 1700


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Dec 13, 2011)

@topgear thanks for your reply but I'll like to mention a few things.

1) I don't want a processor that fast. I'm gonna OC my processor from 3.2GHz to 3.8Ghz gonna use a Cooler Master TX3 for that.
2) Gonna need a powerful card supporting PhyX so plz suggest a Nvidia card maybe a good 560Ti
3) And I need a 5.1 speakers for good Gaming Experience.
4) Lastly won't be needing DVD-RW or HDD for now.

Thnks


----------



## Cilus (Dec 13, 2011)

If you want overclocking then forget Intel Sandybridge config. You need a Intel K series processor + P67/Z68 chipset based motherboard combination for overclocking. Any other combinations like K series CPU + H67 chipset or Non K Series +  P67/Z68 motherboard won't work.

Now the cheapest K series processor is Core i5 2500K, priced around 11.5K and a good Z68 mobo will cost you 7K+.

For overclocking, get AMD Phenom II X6 1090T 3.2 GHz + Gigabyte GA-880G-USB3 motherboard @ 4.8K


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Dec 13, 2011)

I found a review of an overclocked AMD Phenom II X6 1090T 3.2 GHz

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Review - Overclockers Club

Seems that there isn't noticeable boost against a stock AMD PhenomII x4 955 in gaming benchmarks. Actually stock x4 is better than stock x6 in some cases. Do you think it's worth that extra premium(maybe in future)?


----------



## Alienguy (Dec 13, 2011)

Use what top'n'gear said.


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2011)

^^ welcome to TDF and read on more 

@ an Intel config will cost more than 47k

Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11700
Biostar TZ68K+ @ 7500
G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1) @ 1300
MSI GTX 560 Ti TFII @ 14800
Corsair GS600 @ 4000
CM Elite 430 @ 2500
Creative Inspire T6160 @ 3500
Cm Hyper 212 Evo @ 2000
2x 120mm Fans @ 500

Total = 47.8k

For AMD Based Config :

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 9500
Gigabyte GA-880G-USB3 ( rev 3.1 ) @ 4800
G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1) @ 1300
Sapphire HD6950 1GB @ 14500
Corsair GS600 @ 4000
CM Elite 430 @ 2500
Creative Inspire T6160 @ 3500
Cm Hyper 212 Evo @ 2000
2x 120mm Fans @ 500

Total : 42.6

both configs can be Oced - now make your choice


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Dec 14, 2011)

@topgearNice suggestion there, I think I'll go with the AMD config. Thats the one I can afford.
One last question do you think its okay to go with MSI GTX 560 Ti TFII with AMD config. I have past bad experience with ATI and I want to try PhyX.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 14, 2011)

^^ If you want PhysX then go with the GTX 560 Ti. It is also a very good card and in the same league of HD 6950 1GB version in terms of performance. So it is entirely your choice whether you wanna go with AMD or Nvidia, both will serve you good.

regarding Driver problems with AMD/ATI, they have done a vast improvement and now on the par with Nvidia.


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2011)

@ *6Diablo9* - GTX 60 Ti is a good gfx card and it can be used with the AMD config but I recommend you to search for and if possible get this HD6950 1GB version from Sapphire with two fans - it has high chance of unlocking 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/149767-sapphire-hd-6950-1gb-unlocked-hd-6970-1gb.html


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Dec 15, 2011)

topgear said:


> @ *6Diablo9* - GTX 60 Ti is a good gfx card and it can be used with the AMD config but I recommend you to search for and if possible get this HD6950 1GB version from Sapphire with two fans - it has high chance of unlocking
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/149767-sapphire-hd-6950-1gb-unlocked-hd-6970-1gb.html



Flashing 6950 seems interesting but also very risky at same time. And also I won't want to void it's warranty. I think I'll go with MSI Twin Frozr.


----------



## topgear (Dec 16, 2011)

^^ no ... you don't need to flash a modified gpu bios  - all you have to do is just flip a switch ocated on the gfx card and you're good to go but there's no gurantee your gfx card will have that switch and the unlocked gfx card will be stable but most of the people have succeeded doing this 

But if you want to play safe and don't want to take any wild chances then GTX 560 Ti TFII is a good card but I personally prefer HD6950 for it's better stock performance and power savings


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Dec 16, 2011)

^^ Still I think I'll go with a MSI TF II, reason: I did some research and found out that 6970 owns at high resolution games, but 560Ti runs games better at lower resolution. And my future monitor isn't gonna be bigger than 22"(1080p).

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti Roundup: ASUS, EVGA, Gigabyte & MSI


----------



## avadh.joshi (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a very good config. i.e. intel core i3 cpu, 6gb ram, nvidia 520gt gpu, 1 tb hd but it doesnt give me good performance when i try to play games it pauses n graphic performance isnt that flowless.what should i do?i tried to replace my psu with  vip gold 500w, bt it doesnt works..please help me!!


----------



## Jripper (Dec 17, 2011)

^ I wouldn't say that is a "very good config" (no offence or heartbreaking intentions). But yes its decent enough. Are you running the games all maxed out? Then that might be the problem since the 520 gt is a relatively less powerful card. Also what resolution do you game at?

And p.s:- that power supply isn't all that great either( though its fine for a 520gt  I guess. Not sure though).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2011)

> I have a very good config. i.e. intel core i3 cpu, 6gb ram, nvidia 520gt gpu, 1 tb hd but it doesnt give me good performance when i try to play games it pauses n graphic performance isnt that flowless.what should i do?i tried to replace my psu with vip gold 500w, bt it doesnt works..please help me!!


nvidia 520gt is just slightly faster than core i3.also read this:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html


----------



## topgear (Dec 17, 2011)

6Diablo9 said:


> ^^ Still I think I'll go with a MSI TF II, reason: I did some research and found out that 6970 owns at high resolution games, but 560Ti runs games better at lower resolution. And my future monitor isn't gonna be bigger than 22"(1080p).
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti Roundup: ASUS, EVGA, Gigabyte & MSI



GTX 560 Ti TF II / HAWK is a good choice - get that and congrats in advance 



avadh.joshi said:


> I have a very good config. i.e. intel core i3 cpu, 6gb ram, nvidia 520gt gpu, 1 tb hd but it doesnt give me good performance when i try to play games it pauses n graphic performance isnt that flowless.what should i do?i tried to replace my psu with  vip gold 500w, bt it doesnt works..please help me!!



you need to get a new gfx card - something like HD6670 around ~5k which will be able to saty happy with the PSU and cpu you have 

For anything much more better and costlier create a new thread.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 17, 2011)

6Diablo9 said:


> ^^ Still I think I'll go with a MSI TF II, reason: I did some research and found out that 6970 owns at high resolution games, but 560Ti runs games better at lower resolution. And my future monitor isn't gonna be bigger than 22"(1080p).
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti Roundup: ASUS, EVGA, Gigabyte & MSI



Don't mix up buddy. from where you get that 1080P or 1920X1080P is lower resolutio? At that resolution HD 6970 is faster than both HD 6950 and GTX 560 Ti. It is comparable with GTX 570 Ti. I think you're talking regarding multi-monitor or 2560X1600 resolution where HD 6970 2GB performs almost same as the GTX 580 1.5GB due to its higher VRam.

If a HD 6950 has a chance for being unlocked into HD6970, then get it with your esyes closed.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Dec 17, 2011)

@ OP : 
Get the MSi 560ti TF II ... I own it ... And it runs awesome ... 
I will also recommend  the GS600 @ 4k ... 

As Cilus said .. If planning to unlock .. then get a 6950 all the way !!!!


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Don't mix up buddy. from where you get that 1080P or 1920X1080P is lower resolutio? At that resolution HD 6970 is faster than both HD 6950 and GTX 560 Ti. It is comparable with GTX 570 Ti. I think you're talking regarding multi-monitor or 2560X1600 resolution where HD 6970 2GB performs almost same as the GTX 580 1.5GB due to its higher VRam.
> 
> If a HD 6950 has a chance for being unlocked into HD6970, then get it with your esyes closed.



looks like OP is more inclined towards green campaign 

@ OP - read this review :
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-560-ti-448-core-benchmark,3082.html

and not only 2GB HD6950s can be Unlocked - 1GB HD6950s can be unlocked as well 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/149767-sapphire-hd-6950-1gb-unlocked-hd-6970-1gb.html


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Dec 18, 2011)

I donno what to do man. These whole reviews and benchmarks are getting me confused to hell. Now I'll have to research a little bit more I guess.


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2011)

^^ there's no hurry - take your time before buying a new gfx card - if you have gaming in mind then you really should get the best gpu possible - so do some more research and settle your mind on a particular gpu but before buying if you have some questions / confusion you can always ask for suggestions of forum members.

In general HD6950 is a bit faster and consumes less power than GTX 560 Ti.

GTX 560 Ti most strong point is it's ocibility though that depends on many other things - HD6950 can be Oced as well.

If you can get your hands on a Sapphire Dual Fan HD6950 1GB version and if it has a bios switch ( like the one mentioned on the link above ) get that asap - It can be Unlocked to HD6970 which performs better than both GTX 560 Ti and HD6950 - so by spending ~15k you are getting a ~22k gfx card


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm extremely sorry to bother you guys again, but I had to urgently spent some huge amount of money on something else, so I've reduced my budget. And I'm gonna use my old monitor 19" 1440x900 resolution . Here is my new config.

AMD Phenom 2 x4 955BE (Gonna OC it)
GA-880GM-USB3
Transcend 1333Mhz 2x4GB
AMD HIS IceQ X 6870
Cooler Master TX3
ASUS Xonar DG
Roccat Kave
Microsoft Xbox360 Controller

Suggest me a PSU and a Cabby and do let me know if any changes are needed in this config. I wont be needing any other component beside these I've mentioned.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 2, 2012)

You will oc then get these-
Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL @ 1.6k
CM Hyper 212 Evo @ 2k
NZXT Source 210 (Elite) @ 2k (2.5k)
Corsair GS600 @ 4k or Tagan Stonerock 500 @ 3k


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2012)

I think Op's current ram modules are enough to take 955BE around ~4Ghz easily. I'm running 955BE at 4 Ghz with DDr2 ram modules 

and where is NZXT Source 210 is available at 2k ?? For OCing cpu a good cabinet and cooler like Cm Hyper 212 Evo is a must buy though


----------



## smithrick (Aug 22, 2012)

Your configuration is good but i suggest you to replace your AMD processor with Intel i5 processor. Because sometimes AMD gets overheated. And your configuration is very high so i think you are interested to buy one gaming pc. So think about my suggestion.


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 22, 2012)

@smithrick. its a 7 month old thread.so pls stop posting, which is not in use.


----------



## topgear (Aug 23, 2012)

smithrick said:


> Your configuration is good but i suggest you to replace your AMD processor with Intel i5 processor. Because sometimes AMD gets overheated. And your configuration is very high so i think you are interested to buy one gaming pc. So think about my suggestion.



AMD cpus have no overheating issueif one knows how t install the prvided cpu cooler properly and talking about overheating look at the latest Intel IB cpus ( specailly K series ) but these can be fixed using under volting though and *Stop resurrecting Old Threads*.


----------

